# Honey needs a home



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

my neighbor is moving and he is gonna leave this little girl behind.....If you are Interested let me know ASAP or she will be put down...she is approx 7-8 months old and plays well with other dogs..hurry


----------



## KMaryP (Jun 28, 2004)

He's going to put down a perfectly healthy, young dog? *** is wrong with people???? If you haven't had any luck finding her a home, let me know and I'll try to find a rescue group that will take her.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

tell you're neighbor hes a IDIOT> and thank you for steeping up to the plate to find a home for this lil doggie


----------



## Sauce (Jan 30, 2010)

iridered2003 said:


> tell you're neighbor hes a IDIOT> and thank you for steeping up to the plate to find a home for this lil doggie


^^^^^ This


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

Sauce said:


> ^^^^^ This


X2


----------



## Josey (Jun 13, 2012)

Your neighbor is very irresponsible and should never have another pet. A pet is a responsibility and they fail horribly in that category.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

They should take it to a rescue shelter as stated. I have 5 dogs, I can't take another! She is a cutie.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

*** is wrong with some people?


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

Please give your neighbor a swift kick in the boys for me... Wish I had room for another.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## NanoSkiff (Jul 26, 2012)

Pretty dog. So are my three. No room here. If you let them put that dog down you will disappoint a lot of us.


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

I simply can not understand people who can have such disregard for a pet. My pups are a part of my family and are treated as such. I have never moved anywhere I can't take my pups I may as well leave my wife.

We won't even put our pups in a kennel when we travel but instead hire a house sitter to stay with them. Why should they suffer just because we travel? When we travel to C.R. for extended stays they go with us and are very experienced travellers and probably travel better than a lot of people's children. They are certainly more well behaved than many children.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Yall pretty much hit the nail on the head..my wife said honeys got three days left


----------



## eesmike (Aug 18, 2010)

Sauce said:


> ^^^^^ This


X3, what an dip****!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'll bet you will be glad when that dumb arse moves.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

iridered2003 said:


> tell you're neighbor hes a IDIOT> and thank you for steeping up to the plate to find a home for this lil doggie


Well said. Up for the pup.


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

Sounds like the dog should move and the neighbor should be put down.


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

KarrMar said:


> Sounds like the dog should move and the neighbor should be put down.


Well said


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

KarrMar said:


> Sounds like the dog should move and the neighbor should be put down.


x2


----------



## Chongo (May 24, 2004)

PM sent.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

So SAD!! Very irresponsible. Tell him to go here & see what people think of his stupidity. Animals aren't stupid. But some people are. Looser for life !!


----------



## corpus shorty (Oct 31, 2007)

id take her,only problem is getting her to Corpus..


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

I agree, Sounds like the dog should move and the neighbor should be put down.


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

This ticks me off! I'll put your neighbor down!

if it smells like trout get out


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice looking dog. I think a lot of people would be willing to adopt her.


----------



## Chongo (May 24, 2004)

I will be picking her tomorrow. Thank you David for helping this pup out.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Way to go Chongo


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks chongo......you the man .......
And thanks as always to 2 cool


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Chongo is the man !

:cheers:


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Chongo said:


> I will be picking her tomorrow. Thank you David for helping this pup out.


You da man!!!

You should give that idiot a swift kick in the testicles from all of 2Cool when you pick that sweet pup up!!! Unbelievable that putting her down was ever an option:frown::frown::frown:.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks like she has some German Shepherd and thus they are very smart and trainable dogs.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

another 2cool ending. Please send pics of her in new HAPPY home!


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Glad the girl is getting a new home where she is wanted.


----------



## hounddog (Nov 12, 2006)

Way to Chongo!!!!! Thanks for saving that dogs life from that POS owner it had.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Chongo said:


> I will be picking her tomorrow. Thank you David for helping this pup out.


Good job...green coming your way.


----------



## wiley199 (May 22, 2004)

I would like to help out Chongo. Thanks for stepping up. I already have 2 dogs and a cat but I was not going to let that pup go down. When you pick the pup up take her to the Vet to get whatever she needs, shots etc send me the Bill and I will reimburse you the cost. Or just pm me the total with your address and I will mail it to you. You the man!


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

wiley199 said:


> I would like to help out Chongo. Thanks for stepping up. I already have 2 dogs and a cat but I was not going to let that pup go down. When you pick the pup up take her to the Vet to get whatever she needs, shots etc send me the Bill and I will reimburse you the cost. Or just pm me the total with your address and I will mail it to you. You the man!


2Cool


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

Well done folks! There are some really awesome people here!


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

I was gonna take her for a mate for my dog.. Chongo beat me to that beautiful animal.... But I'm glad she has a home now... Kudo's bro...


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Just went over there and took her...brought her home and she got her first bath....
Fed her .. no telling how long thats been
...playing with rio with no collar on
....running around the yard...tasting freedom for the first time
Its been a great day
Thanks.again chongo and Wiley !!!!!


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Great job Frio, sounds like your neighbor's a real ***hole. Poor pup sounds like she was living in hell over there, thanks for getting her out a day early and helping to save her life.

I'm sure Chongo's going to spoil her rotten!!! Makes me happy to hear how this all played out. It's heartbreaking that people treat their animals the way your neighbor did. Makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## Fishin' Trip (Dec 16, 2010)

count me in for $20 to cover Chongo's gas to pick her up...Obviously Wiley has the vet bill covered but I bet if some more of us chip in here and there we'll get it all taken care of

PM sent to Chongo

and Rio do the world a favor and make sure your idiot neighbor finds the bottom of a lake wearing cement shoes


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Good work Chongo...Looks like a great pup...


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Now put your neighbor down.


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Chongo said:


> I will be picking her tomorrow. Thank you David for helping this pup out.


Spinach you way!


----------



## Chongo (May 24, 2004)

Thank all who wanted to help but not help needed. My two stepsons and I are happy to do it. She now has a backyard to own with a pool and I have a extra fishing partner. Life is good at the house of Chongo. This was a good time because we have been with out a dog/family member for a while. the boys are exited even if they are leaving on a cruise tomorrow. I now have someone to keep me company this next week.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Some people just plain suck. We have a rescue shelter mutt who we hate leaving behind just to go out of town. Chongo, thank you to you and the others who offered to step up. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Jersey village stepping up!! Nice job Chongo!!!

Fighting Falcon class of '89

Chongo you live on Congo?? I couldn't help it.


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

fishingcacher said:


> Looks like she has some German Shepherd and thus they are very smart and trainable dogs.


Yes, mixed G-Sheps make the best breeds. Thanks ChonGo! :rotfl:


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

You Da Man, Chongo...

You Da Man....


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Good Deal! :smile:


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Awesome bro! I will give some green when I get to my laptop.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Chongo (May 24, 2004)

JShupe said:


> Jersey village stepping up!! Nice job Chongo!!!
> 
> Fighting Falcon class of '89
> 
> Chongo you live on Congo?? I couldn't help it.


Bo I don't LOL. Glamorgan.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Chongo said:


> Bo I don't LOL. Glamorgan.


Green already sent, but when you get down to Surfside, holler......Beerz on me!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Your a good man Rio!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Very good of y'all Rio, Chongo y Wiley. 

Rio. Hope you spit on the guys porch in front of him if you made it to his door for Honey. Be hard not to with a dam idiot that can think like that of a dog. Especially a pet he's had ownership of.


----------



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

I wish I would have seen this sooner. Honey would be with me now. She looks so awesome. Congrats Chongo, keep us updated with pics, etc...


----------



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

His neighbor should be forced to read this whole thread. What a POS :headknock


----------



## Chongo (May 24, 2004)

Well it has been one busy day. Dropped the wife and kids of to go on there cruise, Met up with rio and his lovely wife, Next stop was Danberry so my son, daughter and my two grand kids could meet her along with my son's two dogs Tank and Hank. This poor pup has done a lot of first in the last two days. 
!. Off a chain for the first time
2. First bath thanks to rio.
3. First car ride. Wife's Navigator. now that is style.
4. She only got sick in the car twice In Alvin only, noughf said. LOL. Before all you Alvinites get up set I graduated from Alvin High school so its is legal for me to say that.
5. Been sitting outside with her for the past two hours as she has checked every inch of her new digs.
I will Keep everyone one posted of how she is doing. As of now she want hardly leave my side. I'll take some pics after I mow the grass LOL.


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Sounds like she will settle in quickly and rule the home front as she should. You are a lucky man.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Chongo said:


> Well it has been one busy day. Dropped the wife and kids of to go on there cruise, Met up with rio and his lovely wife, Next stop was Danberry so my son, daughter and my two grand kids could meet her along with my son's two dogs Tank and Hank. This poor pup has done a lot of first in the last two days.
> !. Off a chain for the first time
> 2. First bath thanks to rio.
> 3. First car ride. Wife's Navigator. now that is style.
> ...


Good job bro!


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks for the update...glad to see honey get to go to her nirvana


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

Chongo said:


> Well it has been one busy day. Dropped the wife and kids of to go on there cruise, Met up with rio and his lovely wife, Next stop was Danberry so my son, daughter and my two grand kids could meet her along with my son's two dogs Tank and Hank. This poor pup has done a lot of first in the last two days.
> !. Off a chain for the first time
> 2. First bath thanks to rio.
> 3. First car ride. Wife's Navigator. now that is style.
> ...


 What? No trip to PetSmart She should be one worn out pup tonight!! So glad this story has a happy ending.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Chongo said:


> Well it has been one busy day. Dropped the wife and kids of to go on there cruise, Met up with rio and his lovely wife, Next stop was Danberry so my son, daughter and my two grand kids could meet her along with my son's two dogs Tank and Hank. This poor pup has done a lot of first in the last two days.
> !. Off a chain for the first time
> 2. First bath thanks to rio.
> 3. First car ride. Wife's Navigator. now that is style.
> ...


This pup is really enjoying the love you have given her, as time goes by she will understand that you have saved you from the misery she was living in and will be the best dog you have ever owned!!! Kudos and Congrats!!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Most excellent, Chongo (and Rio)....Consider me as a member of you and Honey's family and if you need anything..I'll be on call...


----------



## Chongo (May 24, 2004)

Gemini8 said:


> What? No trip to PetSmart She should be one worn out pup tonight!! So glad this story has a happy ending.


I took care of that this morning before I left on my road trip. Supplies are up to date.:dance:


----------



## L33Z71 (May 26, 2011)

Awesome job to all involved. Your neighbor is a douchebag.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

L33Z71 said:


> Awesome job to all involved. Your neighbor is a douchebag.


That'll sum it up across the board. Very well said.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Congrats Chongo. Greenies for the rescue, we know first hand they are the best. Rio's neighbor does not have enough brains to be a douche-bag. People that would leave a dog behind and even worse, have a perfectly healthy young dog put down because they are moving and too stupid & lazy to do anything about it should be shot.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Glad it all worked out for everyone...the doggy gets a new home, and Rio gets rid of a POS neighbor!


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Thanks for stepping up Chongo and giving this dog a better life than she currently has now!


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Look at that proud pappa


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow! Honey is ridin' in style! She can watch a movie on her way home.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Good looking pup..congratulations.


----------



## Chongo (May 24, 2004)

Well just checking in and let everyone know that Honey is at home as she can be. I got out threw with my meetings at 2:30 this afternoon and decided to head to the house and check on her since we are the only one home while the wife and kids are off on a cruise. I came in the back gate and as I walked thru the gate Honey came around the garage ears and tail up wanting to know who in the heck is coming in my back yard. When she saw it was me the ears came down the tail start wagging and came to my feet for a little pat on the head. Side note, I may need to get another puppy just to play with her. I found out last night that I can not run around the back yard with a puppy like I used to.


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Great news. Nothing like coming home and having a happy pup greet you.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

You are a very good man Chongo. 

The world would be a better place with more Chongo's!!!!


----------

